# Puppy Pads



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

When Kosmo is in his exercise pen when we're not home, I have a bed, toys, food and water and a training pad. Problem is...when I get home, he has dragged the pad across the pen and it's upside down
 






Little stinker







I bought one of those things that pinches the corners and is supposed to hold it down, yeah right, he rips it right off of there. Anyone know what I can do do keep this from happening?







Thanks much for the help!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Both of mine do this too.







Mine will actually shred the entire pad!







I spray bitter apple on the pads to help keep them from dragging them around and chewing them. It seems the best thing. I bought the pad holder and Tango actually chewed the plastic up!







Tango had stopped chewing pads and when I got Tillie she started doing it and he started again. Hopefully, it will stop once Tillie gets older. Good luck.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

We use the "Smart Solution Jump Start" potty pads. They have two adhesive strips that either hold a pad down or attach one pad to another. 



We taught Wookie on them and now Blackjack is on them. They work like a charm for us.



Good Luck!
Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> Both of mine do this too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get these from? They sound perfect!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Simple Solutions Puppy Pad holder has worked great for me.
Sorry, I don't know how to add the picture. It costs $14.99 at PetSmart. You can search their website for it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=330382
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

"Bitter Apple" is a spray you can pick up in just about any pet supply store. It's used for many many things... to stop a chewing puppy from chewing on the table or chair leg.. to keep a finger chewer from wanting to chew on fingers... oh so many uses can't even begin to list them all.



Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I put some heavy stones and bricks on each corner. but mine is outside







and he has a doggy door to get there.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

ALWAYS use the puppy pad trays to hold down the pad. Okay, with that said ....Bella was a doll and used the pad correctly from the get-go and never tried to drag her pad across the room (she couldn't it was secured tightly in the tray)...and she did not shred or chew on the thing. I got her at 6 months though....









Okay, now comes Krista 12 weeks.







She did not drag the pad (it was secured in a tray) ....but she was a shredder (used her nails) and a chewer if any of the blue of the pad was sticking out from the edges of the tray.







So I started spraying bitter apple on the edges of the blue of the pad that sometimes stuck out from the tray. It took a few times but she finally figured out the things didn't taste so dandy.







She still would sometimes "shred with the nails" though. By about 6-7 months she seemed not to be interested in chewing or shredding .....bitter apple or not. I think like licking the floor and being a vacuum...they do outgrow the shredding and chewing and dragging of their pee-pads...

Until then.....I suggest the pee-pad trays for those that drag....and the bitter apple for those that chew....and time.... for those that shred.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I got the Simple Solution and that works wonders! Thanks for all the responses!







Now I have to deal with the fact that Kosmo loves that he can bark







He barks for no reason. I ordered a clicker so we'll see how that goes. Always something


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

At 5 1/2 months Ollie still tries to chew/drag around his pee pads. I'd say go with the bitter apple spray and when you're not home, make sure you spray the pad first...when you ARE home, just keep telling him NO if you see him doing it and while you say NO give the pad a shot of bitter apple. He'll get the hint.

He's so darn cute--that little guy cannot possibly be getting into trouble...

The thing that bugs me now related to the pee pads is that if he's in his x-pen at night or when I'm not home and he really has to go he'll use the pad. If we're home and it's icky out or we don't take him out the minute he rings his bell to go potty he'll go on the floor instead of 10 feet away on the pad! He knows better! It's driving me nuts. It's like he's telling us "hey, you didn't let me out fast enough so this is your punishment" lol.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

> At 5 1/2 months Ollie still tries to chew/drag around his pee pads. I'd say go with the bitter apple spray and when you're not home, make sure you spray the pad first...when you ARE home, just keep telling him NO if you see him doing it and while you say NO give the pad a shot of bitter apple. He'll get the hint.
> 
> He's so darn cute--that little guy cannot possibly be getting into trouble...
> 
> The thing that bugs me now related to the pee pads is that if he's in his x-pen at night or when I'm not home and he really has to go he'll use the pad. If we're home and it's icky out or we don't take him out the minute he rings his bell to go potty he'll go on the floor instead of 10 feet away on the pad! He knows better! It's driving me nuts. It's like he's telling us "hey, you didn't let me out fast enough so this is your punishment" lol.[/B]


I hear ya there! Kosmo will most always go to his pad, but too often he will just go where he's standing on the carpet. He's still a puppy so I know I have to give him time, but it's frustrating. Even little Angels get into trouble!


----------

